# 2020 Paphiopedilum Forum - National Arboretum, DC



## Phred (Jan 25, 2020)

Some show plants from this years Paphiopedilum Forum at the National Arboretum 1/25/2020


----------



## Phred (Jan 25, 2020)

Some more show plants


----------



## Phred (Jan 25, 2020)

Some Vender tables:
Woodstream 


Jeff Morris 


Harold Koopowitz 


Woodstream Flasks


Paph Paradise


----------



## Phred (Jan 25, 2020)

We also had a chance to check out the Bonsai Display


----------



## fibre (Jan 26, 2020)

WOW! Thanks for sharing all these pics! 

Fantastic Bonsais as well!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2020)

Thanks for posting these Fred. Good seeing you. 
If anyone cares some other FB photos of the PF
https://m.facebook.com/story/graphq...fSTEwNjExNzgyOTQxOTgwNjoyOTI3MTkwOTIwNjQ1ODAy


----------



## Phred (Jan 26, 2020)

I should have posted these on the previous Paph Forum thread but didn’t think about it until after I started this one. 

Was good to see you there also and thanks for introducing me to others.


----------



## Djthomp28 (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing these. They are much better than the ones I took.

Also, the bonsai were amazing. After seeing those, I am feeling compelled to give one a try.


----------



## richgarrison (Jan 27, 2020)

was certainly nice connecting faces and online personas...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for sharing. A 72 in a 50MPH ticket put the kibosh on the trip this year!


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 27, 2020)

Thanks for posting photos. I really enjoyed the bonsai but WOW what is that?


----------



## Phred (Jan 27, 2020)

Paphiopedilum Otto Wonder (Ross Otto x Vogue Wonder)


----------



## TyroneGenade (Jan 27, 2020)

Phred said:


> Paphiopedilum Otto Wonder (Ross Otto x Vogue Wonder)



Cool. And not too unreasonably priced too: https://paphparadise.com/product/paphiopedilum-otto-wonder/


----------



## Phred (Jan 27, 2020)

The one in bloom was $1500.00


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 27, 2020)

Man, Phrags can get HUGE! That giant one would take up half of my winter "greenhouse". Fantastic plants.

Funny that most Japanese people wouldn't know that bonsai in America (and elsewhere) are grown every bit as expertly as in Japan. Very nice indeed.


----------



## Phred (Jan 27, 2020)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Man, Phrags can get HUGE! That giant one would take up half of my winter "greenhouse". Fantastic plants.
> 
> Funny that most Japanese people wouldn't know that bonsai in America (and elsewhere) are grown every bit as expertly as in Japan. Very nice indeed.


As far as I’m concerned several of the best bonsai artists in the world are from the USA. I’ve got 9 or 10 more bonsai pictures if anyone wants to see them.


----------

